

Last.fm discontinues radio service in many countries - stingraycharles
http://www.last.fm/announcements/radio2013

======
stingraycharles
It's weird, last.fm used to be one of my favorite websites. But ever since CBS
acquired last.fm, improvements to the site seems to have stagnated. They made
radio a subscription-only service in many countries, and now will be
completely discontinued due to licensing issues.

It makes you wonder what the long-term vision for the site seems to be,
especially considering the competition.

~~~
runarb
Looks like we can add Last.fm to the list of companys that was neglected after
an acquisition. This seems to happen a lot when a fat and happy industry
leader buys a young an innovative startup.

